# CDDB-Server??



## Zorck (14. November 2002)

Hallo!
WIe läuft das eigentlich ab mit diesen Servern? Es sind doch nicht alle Informationen auf allen CDDB-Server, oder?

Wo bekomme ich Adressen von lokalen (Deutschland) Servern her. Ich hab nur welche aus den USA und da werden wohl kaum die Infos von deutschen Bands drauf sein, oder? Jedenfalls findet er nichts.

Ich erhoffe mir auf deutschen Servern bessere ergebnisse (falls es solche gibt)


----------



## Phlex (29. September 2003)

Moin,

soweit ich mitbekommen habe gibt es nur DEN cddb-Server. Eine Adresse davon ist http://www.gracenote.com/music/ . Die meisten Titel, die für die "Musikländer" Nordamerika, Deutschland und Großbritannien interessant sind, sind englische (englischsprachige) Poptitel, weswegen es davon auch die meisten Einträge auf dem Server gibt. Je "unwichtiger" eine Musikstil ist, desto weniger Einträge wird man also auf dem Server finden.
Man hat generell wenn man eine Cd auf dem PC digitalisieren will die Möglichkeit vom cddb Informationen zu empfangen, aber auch zu senden, wenn man vorher seine CD richtig betitelt hat und sie in der Datenbank nicht eingetragen ist. Sollte eigentlich jeder machen, den sonst bleibt es bei einer kleinen Anzahl von Einträgen eines "unwichtigen" Genres. Programme die so etwas unterstützen sind beispielsweise Audiograbber, CDex oder DBPoweramp (http://www.dbpoweramp.com). 
Richtige deutsche cddbs gibt es genauso wie cddb-Listen glaube ich nicht. Ich werde aber weiter stüber und mich informieren, sobald ich wieder Näheres weiss poste ich. Gruß


----------



## Phlex (29. September 2003)

*Re: CDDB-Server*



> _Original geschrieben von Zorck _
> *Hallo!
> WIe läuft das eigentlich ab mit diesen Servern? Es sind doch nicht alle Informationen auf allen CDDB-Server, oder?
> 
> ...




Doch, deutsche Bands sind auch auf dem cddb zu finden.


----------

